# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc, giá rẻ, vé khuyến mại đi Hàn Quốc

## nguyethp89

VÉ MÁY BAY GIÁ RẺ ĐI SEOUL

*Đại lý cấp 1, phòng vé Vietnam Tour, đặt vé trực tuyến, giao vé tận nơi, miễn phí. Đặt vé, xuất vé 24/24h, call: 0902 216 686 hoặc (04) 6256 8383 (giờ hành chính)*

*Hạng đặt chỗ L -> 450$ ++ (Khứ hồi 1 tháng)
Hạng đặt chỗ H -> 500$ ++ (Khứ hồi 1 tháng)
Hạng đặt chỗ S -> 580$ ++ (Khứ hồi 3 tháng)*

Chúng tôi cam kết đem lại cho khách hàng những dịch vụ tốt nhất. Với mong muốn mang lại nhiều lợi ích cho khách hàng, đại lý vé máy có nhiều ưu đãi dành cho khách hàng :

- Đặt chỗ và giữ chỗ miễn phí cho khách hàng.
- Giảm giá cho những đoàn khách gồm nhiều người.
- Giao vé tận nơi miễn phí cho những khách hàng trong khu vực nội thành.

Nhằm tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho khách hàng mua vé, cung cấp đa dạng dịch vụ *bán vé máy bay trực tuyến.*



*
Liên hệ: CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH VÀ TỔ CHỨC SỰ KIỆN VIỆT NAM (Vietnam Tours)
Địa chỉ: Số 202 Hoàng Quốc Việt, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 6256 8383 - 04 6256 8585 -  Fax: (84-4) 6256 8383
Email: vinatour24h@gmail.com - khachhang@dulichviet24h.com
Website: http://www.dulichviet24h.com - http://www.viettravel24h.vn www.vemaybayviet24h.com*

----------


## lenamcddk01

phong ve may bay bên mình cũng cung cấp các loại ve may bay. Là 1 dai ly ve may bay uy tín bên mình có các hình thức ban ve may bay trực tiếp hoặc dat ve may bay qua điện thoại qua mạng với các tuyến ve may bay di thuong hai, ve may bay di bac kinh, ve may bay di quang chau, ve may bay di my, ve may bay di uc, ve may bay di singapore, ve may bay di han quoc, ve may bay di thai lan, ve may bay di phap, ve may bay di trung quoc rất uy tín và hợp lý về giá cả các bạn quan tâm thì vào xem tại trang web Vé máy bay - bán vé máy bay - vé máy bay giá rẻ - đặt vé máy bay nhé

----------


## haianh.lenam

Update giá mới nhất đê cả nhà

----------


## lemuik5haui

Bạn muốn đi du lịch tại Seoul...vậy việc bạn phân vân là nên chọn mua vé máy bay ở đâu rẻ,an toàn mà chất lượng phục vụ lại tốt. Mời các bạn ghé thăm website của chúng tôi ve may bay ha noi Seoul , 
ve may bay ha noi Busan
chúc quý khách có chuyến du lịch thú vị,bổ ích

----------


## vemaybayq

Giá rẻ gớm đó bác..THế vé giành cho du học sinh thì thế nào vậy bác

----------

